# rocks or gems



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

in your tank do you use real rocks or those class pebles? plese tell me i am curious.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I use glass rocks.


----------



## xgoingdownx (Jan 29, 2010)

I have gravel-ish rocks. They're not as small as regular gravel. I'm thinking of using glass rocks though if I get another tank.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've used both. I like gravel better in cycled tanks.. in uncycled tanks I prefer the glass rocks or bare bottom (marbles would work too)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If I have anything on the bottom, I use small gravel. I find marbles a pain in a tank that doesn't get 100% changes.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

It's a matter of preference. I like sand/fine gravel, but some people like the look of gems and use those.


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks i am getting my first betta today and i was wondering wich to choose.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish (Feb 24, 2010)

I think gravel is a pain to keep clean ,id say the glass stones would be nice


----------



## shemetz (Feb 25, 2010)

ya i think i am getting glass stones


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

Glass stones if you would like more color in your tank but if u want a more natural look i would go with pebbles. I personally like glass stone adds a little more color to the tank. I also like it when it matches your fish thats the best I think


----------



## sandystar (Nov 10, 2009)

Small tank I'd go with glass gems. I have pebble gravel and its a pain in the ... You know what! To clean, in my 1.5 gal. (even with my gravel cleaner) However I really like the gravel and glass gem look in my bigger tanks. Especially clear. It looks so trippy when you get a clear gem up against the tank with gravel around it.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

had everything. from bare, to gravel, to marble to sand...

atm im using gravel for my cycled tanks.
sand is a pain to clean.
marbles are good BUT also not perfect to clean.

best, obviously is bare. easy to clean and harmful bacteria or parasites cant hold onto anything. i would LOVE to go bare but the fish dont like it... and it looks a bit cheap too :-(
EDIT: obviously my quarantine tanks are bare for hygiene


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Also another thought is, in a bare tank, you can see whether your fish are eating/pooing normally. Very good advantage. I just loooove my bare 10 gallon. I have large marbles in one section with Rillian, because he is just too fancy NOT to have pretty stones.  Those are a PAIN to clean!!!! I always find myself having to syphon his section twice. 

I have my 2 gallon bin bare, it has a few marbles, like 10 in it, because Mikko gets bored sometimes and he likes to look at them, but it is seriously SO easy to clean, I just dump everything then fill it back up. EASY as pie!


----------

